# Windows Mobile Update streikt, was nun...



## Shadow121 (8. August 2009)

Hi Leute,

hab mir neulich nen MDA Vario V geholt, mit Win Mobile 6.5 drauf.

Ich wollte letztens die nette Software Update Funktion nutzen (Windows Update selbst liefert keine Ergebnisse) und diese erzählt mir doch glatt dass n Systemupdate vorhanden ist.

Ich stimme also zu es runterzuladen, aber egal wie oft ich es probiere, ob per Wlan oder per HSDPA, jedesmal dieselbe Fehlermeldung:

T-Mobile konnte die Aufgabe nicht abschliessen, da keine Verbindung zum Server hergestellt werden konnte.


Jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Schonmal Danke im Vorraus


----------



## emmaspapa (8. August 2009)

Vermutlich an T-Mobile. Die "modden" die Originalbetriebssysteme und können im Normalfall nichts mit den Standardupdates der Hersteller anfangen. Bei meinem N96 ging das zuerst auch nicht ......


----------



## derLordselbst (8. August 2009)

Der MDA Vario V ist baugleich zum HTC Touch Pro 2, bzw. die Telekom hat ihn einfach umbenannt. Es taucht noch nicht mal auf der T-Mobile Webseite als Angebot auf. Aber die Webseiten der Mobilfunkbetreiber sind da auch langsamer als die Läden.

Immerhin ist schon eine Bedienungslanleitung zu finden. Die behauptet, genauso wie der Hersteller, dass das Handy *Windows Mobile 6.1 Professional* hat. Hast Du da eine Spezialversion?

Ein Problem mit Updates könnte sein, dass die MDA-Version gebrandet ist. Zumindest schreiben das die Weiterverkäufer. Diese speziellen Software-Versionen der Telefonanbieter bringen so wichtige Funktionen wie Verhindern von IP-Telefonie und Hersteller-Logos mit. 

Eine neue Firmware hat die Telekom noch nicht. Updates der Firmware sollte man auch immer vom PC aus über USB durchführen. 

HTC hat schon ein ROM-Update für das Pro 2:
HTC - Support - HTC Touch Pro2 - Software-Herunterladung

Allerdings kann das bei gebrandeten Handys Probleme machen. Wenn Du keine Probleme mit dem Handy hast, würde ich warten, bis die Telekom auch die Firmware anbietet. (kann aber dauern...)


Laut Bedienungsanleitung soll aber zumindest ein Windows Update möglich sein. Das funktioniert aber bei mir auch nicht. Aber danke für Deine Frage. Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass diverse Hotfixe von HTC für mein Handy bereitstehen...

Windows Patches kann man übrigens auch als .msi Datei runterladen. Allerdings ist es mühsam sie zu finden. Wenn das Handy dann über Activesync (XP) oder Mobility Center (Vista) verbunden ist, kann man auch diese direkt vom PC auf das Handy installieren.


----------



## Shadow121 (9. August 2009)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten 

Du hast Recht, is wirklich 6.1, muss ich mich wohl verkuckt haben 

Aber ich glaub du hast mich falsch verstanden, mein Problem is, dass mein Handy ja Updates findet... Es fragt mich sogar ob ich sie runterladen möchte, was ich mit Ja oder Nein beantworten kann.

Allerdings bekomme ich jedesmal nachdem ich auf Ja gehe nach ein paar Sekunden die Meldung, dass keine Verbindung zum T-Mobile Server hergestellt werden konnte und das Update somit fehlschlägt...

Ich hätte das Update aber schon gern, da es wahrscheinlich den "+" Fix für die Sms unter Touch Flo enthält...

Denn ohne diesen Fix kann ich keine Sms unter Touch Flo versenden (nutze das "+" vor jeder Nummer, da ansonsten bei Anrufen oder eingehenden Sms die Namen und Bilder aus dem Telefonbuch nicht angzeigt werden...).

Aber vielen Dank schonmal soweit


----------



## derLordselbst (9. August 2009)

Kommt drauf an, wie risikofreudig Du bist:

Du kannst natürlich auch versuchen, das neue ROM-Update von HTC aufzuspielen. Da gibt es dann allerdings keine Garantie, dass das gut geht. Natürlich könnte man bei der Telekom-Hotline nachfragen, aber da bin ich höchst skeptisch, was die Fachkompetenz bei Fragen zum Branding angeht.

Ein wesentlich risikoärmerer Versuch ist das isolierte Aufspielen des HTC-Hotfixes für das SMS-Problem:
HTC - Support - HTC Touch Pro2 - Software-Herunterladung
Du lädst ihn herunter, schiebst ihn auf Deine Speicherkarte und führst ihn auf. Vor Installation prüft der Hotfix, ob Deine ROM-Version geeignet ist. Daher wäre da ein Versuch o.k.

Die Problem mit den SMS ist mir übrigens garnicht so aufgefallen, nutze doch mehr E-Mails. 
Das Update-Problem mit T-Mobile kann ich für Dich leider nicht lösen, da ich ein ungebrandetes HTC habe, das ich mir ohne Vertrag gekauft habe.


----------



## Dennisth (9. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

du kannst auf deinen HTC Touch Pro 2 (und alle Clones) jedes "cooked" ROM installieren wenn du weißt wie. Ich selber habe auf meinem Touch HD auch ein deutsches Windows Mobile 6.5 drauf obwohl es keins von offizieller Seite her gibt.

schau einfach mal hier: xda-developers - Powered by vBulletin
Hier ist die Wiki für den "Rhodium": XDADeveloperWiki - HTC_Rhodium

Die Namen sind die Codenamen von den Geräten, die alle von HTC stammen. 

Deins trägt den Namen: "Rhodium"

So ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Ach ja du kriegst als Touch Pro 2 Besitzer ein Windows Mobile 6.5 in deutsch offizielle von HTC gestellt. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob die anderen Anbieter (O2, t-Mobile usw.) das auch anbieten.

Wenn noch was ist einfach fragen.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Shadow121 (10. August 2009)

Naja, hilfreich is es ja schon, aber ehrlich gesagt, hab ich keine Lust auf mein brandneues MDA schon n neues ROM flashen zu müssen... 

Laut der Seite gibts ja auch noch kein deutsches ROM dafür, aber ich werd wohl erstmal mit meinem Verkäufer reden, warum das Update nicht funzt, und dann entscheiden ob ich mir ne ROM draufflashe...

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

Obs geklappt hat, werd ich dann noch posten, für die dies interessiert


----------



## Shadow121 (10. August 2009)

So, jetz hätt ich noch ne Frage... -.-

Wenn ich n Backup machen will, von meinen ganzen Kontakten usw., reicht es dann einfach mit dem Syncronisierungscenter zu syncen?
Hab dan schon eingestellt dass er die Kontakte syncen soll, aber irgendwie finde ich die nirgends und ich hab keine Lust die alle zu verlieren wenn ich Hard reseten müsste oder so... 

Sorry für Doppelpost, aber die Frage wäre sehr wichtig


----------



## derLordselbst (10. August 2009)

Normalerweise landet das in Outlook 2003 und 2007. Wenn Du das nicht hast, würde ich in Outlook Express oder im Adressbuch nachschauen (bei XP unter Start/Programme/Zubehör/Adressbuch).

HTC selbst sieht nur ein Synchronisieren von Daten und Kontakten mit Outlook vor. Ein komplettes Backup wird nicht angeboten. Ich durfte gerade auch alles neu einstellen, nach einem ROM-Update. (Angeregt durch Deine Frage nach Updates  )

Ein kostenloses Tool für ein Backup auch der Programme findest Du hier:
SKTools features

Ich habe es allerdings noch nicht selbst getestet.


----------



## Shadow121 (10. August 2009)

Okay danke 

Freut mich dass ich für viele Leute hier ne Inspiration darstelle 

Achja, wenn ich mein ROM flashen würde, kann ich dann einfach das von der HTC Homepage nehmen?

Sry für die Noobfragen aber hab den MDA erst seit n paar Wochen und is auch meine erster...
(Achja, mir is auch aufgefallen, dass T-mobile anscheinend bestimmte Downloads blocken lässt, so kann ich z.B. kein Skype runterladen per Handy und installieren kann ich es auch nicht was mich schon sehr ärgert  )


----------



## derLordselbst (10. August 2009)

Genau das ist die Aufgabe von Branding: 
Den Nutzer daran hindern, die Dienstleistungen des Mobilfunkanbieters zu umgehen.^^

Es kann eventuell sein, dass das Orginal-ROM nicht mit den MDA funktioniert, bzw. die Update-Software sich weigert, es zu installieren.

Das ROM kannst Du nur mit der Seriennummer runterladen. Wenn das damit funzt, ist das schon ein gutes Zeichen. Ansonsten kann ich Dir das zwar per Mail schicken, das Risiko, es zu versuchen, wäre mir aber zu hoch. Dazu dürfte auch eine hardwarenahe Sperre das Aufspielen erschweren. 

1. Mit falschen ROM bei Garantieansprüchen siehst Du relativ alt aus. 
2. Das neue ROM aufzuspielen ist nicht ganz trivial und eher was für Fortgeschrittene:
Deutsches HTC Touch Rom 1.11.707.1B / HTC Touch - MDA Touch | XDA Nova | Vodafone Touch / PPC Phones Forum


----------



## Shadow121 (10. August 2009)

Nö, die Seriennummer meines TP2 funzt leider nich 

Aber ich könnt mir das ROM das es bei HTC gibt draufflashen richtig?
(So schwer kann das nich sein, hab aus meiner PSP auch per Pandora ne Homebrew und aus meinem alten LG ku990 auch n Samsung FH480 gemacht...)

Wenn dann einer von euch so nett wäre mir das zu schicken wär ich erfreut drüber 

Alles weitere per PN?


----------



## derLordselbst (11. August 2009)

Große Versprechungen und nichts dahinter:
Beim Antworten habe ich irgendwann vergessen, dass ich das Touch HD habe und nicht das Touch Pro 2  
Liegt auch daran, dass ich in den letzten Tagen alle Tests vom Pro 2 gelesen habe....

Davon werde ich in den nächsten Monaten wohl ein halbes Dutzend für unsere Mitarbeiter bestellen, allerdings hilft das Dir jetzt nicht. 

Langsam in den den Boden versinkend...


----------



## Shadow121 (11. August 2009)

Is doch kein Problem 

Dann muss ich wohl warten bis die auf xda das ganze soweit gebastelt haben 

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Dennisth (11. August 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> Genau das ist die Aufgabe von Branding:
> Den Nutzer daran hindern, die Dienstleistungen des Mobilfunkanbieters zu umgehen.^^
> 
> Es kann eventuell sein, dass das Orginal-ROM nicht mit den MDA funktioniert, bzw. die Update-Software sich weigert, es zu installieren.
> ...




Hallo derLordselbst,

also das Branding an sich ist nur eine Styleänderung und eine automatische einstellung für das Internet (GPRS, UMTS usw.)

Das die Updatesoftware sich "weigert" ist normal. Der Updater prüft den LocationCode und andere Sachen mit dem was er hat. Stimmen diese NICHT überein gibts nen Fehler.

Da der HTC Touch Pro 2 mit seinen MDA/XDA/blabla baugleich ist gibt es KEINE Hardwaresperre. Die einzige Sperre ist der Bootloader der nur "signierte" also vertrauenswürdige ROMs durchlässt. 

Da es bisher für jeden HTC PDA einen "gepatchten" Bootloader gibt wird auch einer für den Pro 2 kommen.

Zu deinem 1. Punkt:
Die flashen meistens eh ihr eigenes ROM erstmal drauf um ROM-Fehler auszuschließen. Wenn nicht flasht man einfach voher das Originale ROM drauf und gut ist.

Zu deinem 2. Punkt:
Das Update ist kinderleicht.
1. Archiv runterladen
2. Archiv entpacken
3. Updater starten (ist die einzige exe)
4. Anweisungen lesen. Batterie auf min. 50% Daten sichern. nicht das Kabel abziehen..... das übliche halt.
5. Flashen lassen. (Kleiner Tipp: NICHTS am PC machen einfach arbeiten lassen)
6. Hard-Reset wenn nötig durchführen. 
7. Fertig
8. Einrichten und Spaß haben


Ach ja zu deiner Frage: Wenn du nur deine Kontake und den Kalender brauchst kannst du auch einfach die PIM Datei in deinem "/" Geräteverzeichnis kopieren. Da stehen alle Kontakte und Termine drin. Die dann einfach gegen die vom neuen ROM tauschen.

So das wars von meiner Seite aus.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## derLordselbst (12. August 2009)

@Dennisth:

*Zum Thema Branding:*
Meine Erfahrungen mit Branding sind anders. Die Veränderungen sind oft sehr restriktiv. Zur Erklärung: Ich habe während des Studiums im Telekommunikationsbereich gejobt und durfte regelmäßig bei Smartphones und anderen tollen Handys erklären, warum bestimmte Programme sich nicht installieren ließen oder Tastenbelegungen stur ins Internet führten, obwohl es bei Original-Handys konfigurierbar war. 

Mittlerweile ist Branding viel harmloser geworden, allerdings finde ich die Sperre, Skype zu installieren auch schon als etwas anderes als nur ein Firmenlogo.

*Zum ROM-Flashen:*
Natürlich ist das eigentliche Flashen simpel. Allerdings habe ich von diversen Problemen beim Flashen gebrandeten HTCs gelesen. Daher mein (vielleicht übervorsichtiges) Abraten. Und es ist auf jeden Fall ein tiefgreifender Eingriff, der die Funktionsfähigkeit des Gerätes beeinflusst. Dazu muss sich jeder Besitzer selbst entscheiden und auch selbst gründlich informieren. 
(Meine Maßstäbe, was kinderleicht ist, haben sich auch verschoben, seitdem ich in unserer Firma auch die dankbare Aufgabe habe, die Folgen von kinderleichten Veränderungen bei unseren Außendienstlern zu reparieren.^^)

*Kontakte*
Danke für den Tipp mit den PIM-Ordner. Aber gerade den brauche ich natürlich nicht. Kontakte, Termine und ebooks sind mit zwei anderen Rechner synchronisiert. 

Die eigentliche Arbeit ist das Wiedereinrichten aller Einstellungen und Programme (..und die Aufgabe, meiner Freundin zu erklären, warum die Highscore-Liste des heißgeliebten Bubble-Breakers verschwunden ist, wo sie überirdische Punktzahlen hatte^^).


----------



## Shadow121 (25. August 2009)

Also wenns jemanden Interessiert, habe per Goldcard (von cmonex ausm XDA Forum erstellt) n Original HTC Europe ROM draufgeflasht, und bin seitdem perfekt zufrieden 

Wahrscheinlich kommt bald n schönes WinMo6.5 drauf 

Allerdings komme ich mit den Email Einstellungen iwie nicht klar...

Falls sich damit jemand auskennt, wär schön wenn er seine Hilfe anbieten könnte...


----------

